# Dick Cheney gets heart transplant...



## billc (Mar 24, 2012)

It gives me a warm feeling thinking about the fits people on the left are going to have when they hear that Dick Cheney had a heart transplant and may live longer because of it.

https://twitter.com/#!/jaketapper/statuses/183689174375858176

I hope he has a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2012)

They put one in?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2012)

If Cheney got a heart, did Bush get a brain?  And if so, did the Democrats get courage?  If all of that has happened, there's a wizard involved in all this.


----------



## billc (Mar 24, 2012)

Does that make Michelle Obama the wicked witch of the east...and Sarah Palin the good witch of the west...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2012)

Can I go PC and simply say I don't like either of those 2?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 24, 2012)

I would never wish ill on another person, however Cheney is not one I waste my wishes of wellness on. I think he's evil, and only the scorched cinder that was his heart kept him going this long. I wonder who they murdered to get him another one.


----------



## billc (Mar 24, 2012)

I have to say I never understood the Cheney hate.


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> I would never wish ill on another person, however Cheney is not one I waste my wishes of wellness on. I think he's evil, and only the scorched cinder that was his heart kept him going this long. I wonder who they murdered to get him another one.



Amen, brother.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 24, 2012)

billcihak said:
			
		

> I have to say I never understood the Cheney hate.



Y'now,my mom's from Wyoming. Grew up in a little mining town called Hanna-it doesn't exist anymore

After she graduated from high school, and the mine closed (for a while--last time I was there, they were strip mining) her family moved to Casper, and her siblings, all but one of them, graduated from Natrona County High-there aren't a lot of people in Wyoming, so even what passes for a "major city"  in Wyoming (Casper-_current_population, 55,000-second only to Cheyenne) had only one high school, at that time. 

My uncle, Gary-second youngest of my mom's fiver siblings-the family comedian-graduated with Dick Cheney. So did his wife.

Dick Cheney, a guy who dropped out of Yale, because he couldn't cut it, got *six* academic deferments from the Vietnam war draft, voted against economic sanctions against South Africa's apartheid regime during the Reagan administration (to his credit, he claims to just not believe in sanctions), twice convicted of DUI, voted against a Congressional resolution to call on South Africa to release Nelson Mandela,and _*was one of the primary drivers for justification for the invasion of Iraq after 9/11*_.

Know what my uncle Gary, his first wife Mae Lee, and his current wife, Kay-and just about everyone in Casper who knew him- says when the subject of Dick Cheney comes up? What I guess they've been saying for, like, I dunno, *55 years*????

"Dick Cheney, _before he *dicks* you_" :lfao:


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Economist Walter E. Williams on complex economic issues, some of which involve south africa...things are not always as simple as they look...

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/wage-28091-killers-worker.html



> During South Africa&#8217;s apartheid era, its racist unions were the major supporters of minimum wages for blacks. South Africa&#8217;s Wage Board said, &#8220;The method would be to fix a minimum rate for an occupation or craft so high that no Native would likely be employed.&#8221; In the U.S., in the aftermath of a strike by the Brotherhood of Locomotive Firemen, when the arbitration board decreed that blacks and whites were to be paid equal wages, the white unionists expressed their delight. &#8220;If this course of action is followed by the company and the incentive for employing the Negro thus removed,&#8221; they said, &#8220;the strike will not have been in vain.&#8221;



I have read his analysis on the boycott movement of South Africa and he disagreed with that as well, they were in a few of his books so they aren't posting friendly right now...

And how quickly people forget what was going on immediately after 9/11.  Soon it will turn out that the Japanese were innocent victims in WW2 and we were the bad guys, that took over 50 years to start becoming the attitude.  Thanks Tom Hanks for showing us how this will come about.

Like I said, I hope he has a fast and easy recovery, and a continued long and happy life.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, as long as he doesn't leave the safety of the US he might.  Outside of it, there are warrants for his arrest as a war criminal.  I'm not a fan of his. To be blunt, I think he's an evil sob.  But, may he have a long and from here on out totally uneventful life.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> *he's an evil sob*. .



Who washes down the freshly chewed flesh of strangled prostitutes with a cocktail of scotch and tortured children's tears. :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Mar 25, 2012)

I am impressed by how classy you people are, grave dancing before the man is dead. Wow. How enlightened you all are.


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Things are never simple especially on the world stage, or even here at home...

I remember in college one of the classes had us watch the Jaime Escalante movie, "Stand and Deliver," I think it was.  The story of Escalante was his attempt to help inner city kids pass the advanced placement calculus test in California.  It was a moving story of one guys dedication and love for his students and his attempt to help them change their lives.  The really funny thing was when the issue came up of only teaching English in public schools, except of course for say spanish language classes.  Everyone of the lefties in class was for teaching non-english speaking, spanish speaking students in spanish with some english to transition them.  They went nuts when people, perhaps I was one, who believed that the only real way to learn a foreign language in a foreign country was immersion in that language.  It worked for my parents when we lived in Germany, and it worked for this one girl in one of my spanish classes who lived in and went to school in Brazil.  She said that at first she couldn't understand anything the professor was saying, but as she struggled, she eventually learned the language better than just taking a spanish class.  Same for my mother who had to live on the economy in Germany.  

The funny part is this, the lefties in class were broken hearted, literally sobbing, when they heard that their hero, and mine, Jaime Escalante, also believed in English only classes.  He believed that kids who didn't learn english were being handicapped and that their chances of success were being limited.  They were almost unconsolable.  Some issues are more complex than they first appear to the people who wear their issues on their sleeves.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Don said:


> I am impressed by how classy you people are, grave dancing before the man is dead. Wow. How enlightened you all are.




On behalf of his daughters, who aren't  evil sobs, and who love, and are loved by, their dad, I applaud his doctor's success.

 On the other hand, if I thought he was an evil sob 9 years ago, and continue to think so, why should his getting a heart transplant change my opinion? (Shades of Breitbart....:lol: )


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is Walter Williams defending Rand Paul when Williams was a guest host on Rush's show...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqod16fhMPE&feature=related

It demonstrates that for all people who wear their issues on their sleeves, their is always another non-emotional way to look at the issue...


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2012)

billcihak said:


> It demonstrates that for all people who wear their issues on their sleeves, their is always another non-emotional way to look at the issue...



Irony, thy name is "cihak." :lfao:



billcihak said:


> *It gives me a warm feeling *thinking about the fits people on the left are going to have when they hear that Dick Cheney had a heart transplant and may live longer because of it.


:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:
:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:
:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:
:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2012)

I neither hate nor even dislike Dick Cheney.  He is no longer relevant in politics and for that I am glad.  That's all.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 25, 2012)

He has a house down the road from me hes actually a nice man


----------



## decepticon (Mar 25, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> He has a house down the road from me hes actually a nice man





> Society wants to believe it can identify evil people, or bad or harmful people, but it's not practical. There are no stereotypes.&#8221;
> &#8213;Ted Bundy


.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> He has a house down the road from me hes actually a nice man



I'm sure he is.  I also read that Hitler was a charming host for dinners.  Doesn't mean I should like his politics.

(Yes, the comparison is intended. So stuff the Godwin ref. )


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 25, 2012)

I wasnt making the statement to try to change anyones minds about him since.thats prety impossible people hate him for some reason ive never understood but just saying hes a nice man ive run into him at coffee shop a few times i hope he makes a good recovery


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I wasnt making the statement to try to change anyones minds about him since.thats prety impossible people hate him for some reason ive never understood but just saying hes a nice man ive run into him at coffee shop a few times i hope he makes a good recovery



Politics aside, he sounds like he's been rather unlikable in the past, as far back as high school, apparently.


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Victor Davis Hanson on Cheney Hate...

http://pjmedia.com/victordavishanson/beware-of-the-mob/



> *2006 Evil Guantanamo/ 2009 Good Guantanamo*
> Sometime around 2005, the anger of the mob over the Bush-Cheney anti-terrorism protocols peaked. Preventative detention, renditions, military tribunals, Guantanamo, Predators, wiretaps, and intercepts were all considered unlawful, unnecessary, and immoral. The Bush-Cheney terror state seemed capable of almost anything, as it shredded the Constitution while claiming to protect us from non-existent terrorists. Dick Cheney went from a respected and perennial Washington insider, given his due by both liberals and conservatives as a sober and judicious administrator over the past thirty years, to a pernicious Darth Vader.
> The Left never really adduced any evidence to support its charges, but such serial attacks went largely unanswered. Candidate Barack Obama both benefited from and whipped up the venom, only as president to embrace or expand all of what he had once so vehemently denounced. He soon became predator-in-chief, increasing targeted assassinations eightfold, as he joked about them being unleashed at any potential suitors of Malia and Sasha.
> The Bush-Cheney anti-terrorism policies were quietly reinvented as necessary (given that no post-9/11 plot [and there were many] had succeeded) and continue on today as if no one ever had questioned their utility or legality. The fist-shaking mob apparently decided that what was truly bad before 2009 was mostly good afterwards, or at least not bad enough to question an Obama presidency. So it threw down the torches and drifted on home, wanting the proverbial prisoner in the jail freed and canonized rather than hanged.
> Today we are left with either one of two liberal assumptions: the Bush-Cheney protocols are still bad, but to continue to criticize them would now be to weaken the liberal agenda of their present adherent Barack Obama; or, why get riled over politics?   every out-party attacks the in-party any way it can, so get over it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, 1 reason is that whole got drunk and shot a guy then tried to cover it up thing.











Now joking aside, his disrespect and abuse of the Constitution, his support for illegal acts of torture, his involvement in unethical companies such as Haliburton and so forth are the reasons I don't care for him.  Bill, you will disagree with me, you will say he did nothing wrong or illegal. That's fine. We've been over that ground before, no need to reargue here. I'm just stating why I don't care for him.

It's not an "I hate Cheney" thing. It's an "I do not care for anyone, regardless of party, who violates the Constitution, or the law." thing.

As a person, 1 person to another, I wish him good health and a comfortable retirement.
As a patriot, I hope he stays the hell out of politics from here on out.


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate your comments and the way you made them.  That is how it should be done here on the study.  Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------

